# California Westcoast Chicano Shirts - Where Could I Sort Of Do A "trial Run" to gauge interest?



## DLP (Oct 11, 2007)

I Want To Make Some Shirts Catered To Chicano's But Do Not Want It Only To Be A Swapmeet Sold Only Shirt. Maybe On The Level Of Famous Or So Cal . I Live In California And Love The Ca Westcoast Lifestlye And Am Going To Convey That Through My Logo And Design But Was Wondering Where Could I Sort Of Do A "trial Run" Where I Would Sell Them And See If There Is An Interest In A More Expensive Shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: California Westcoast Chicano Shirts*



DLP said:


> I Want To Make Some Shirts Catered To Chicano's But Do Not Want It Only To Be A Swapmeet Sold Only Shirt. Maybe On The Level Of Famous Or So Cal . I Live In California And Love The Ca Westcoast Lifestlye And Am Going To Convey That Through My Logo And Design But Was Wondering Where Could I Sort Of Do A "trial Run" Where I Would Sell Them And See If There Is An Interest In A More Expensive Shirt.


You could try building a website and selling them from there.

However, if you did a booth at a local carshow, it might give you a better range of feedback in a shorter period of time.

Basically, since you seem to know your target market well, you need to figure out where they hang out and shop and get your products featured there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Another idea might be working with the MEChA chapter on a local college campus to see if you could setup a booth or sell at any of their events.


----------



## DLP (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: California Westcoast Chicano Shirts*

Thanks Rodney, Any Information Is Greatly Appreciated


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you are trying to tap the chicano market...approach some local groups and offer to set up fund raisers for them..you give them a cut of each sale.


----------



## DLP (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Charles That Sounds Like A Good Idea, Writing It Down In My Notes


----------



## martinjr86 (Nov 10, 2007)

Setting up a booth at the local swapmeet is the easiest way to promote your clothing line especially since its mostly mexicans that shop there. And if you do sell at the swapmeet you should label your t shirts with your logo and have banners in your booth so people wont think they can buy them at any other swapmeet and they know its an original brand. 

Why not go to the chicano clothing stores and offer the shirts to them wholesale?


----------

